# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  December 2012



## The Bread Guy (29 Nov 2012)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Dec 2012)

Remember this?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> “Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC), on behalf of Department of National Defence (DND), has a requirement for Rally Driver Training. The Offeror must offer rally driver training at DND’s facilities and at the Contractor’s facility including instructors on an “if and when requested” basis. The Offeror must offer Training courses with instructors, facilities, driving tracks, rally vehicles and safety equipment to participants. The participants are DND personnel ….” - more information in part of the bid package here.


Postmedia News' take on the story....


> The Canadian Forces is hoping to turn its commandos into rally car drivers, or at least the closest thing to them.
> 
> The Defence Department invited companies with experience training rally drivers to submit bids on a contract that would see them teach Canada’s special forces soldiers to drive like the pros.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Dec 2012)

Wanted:  someone to create some virtual reality to test navy compartment floor plans and work flows  “…. vWorlds using distributed synthetic environments with human representation as avatars are increasingly being used for collaborative work. In particular DRDC is interested in the use of specific vWorlds to enable Department of National Defence/Canadian Forces (DND/CF) to conduct the development and review of spatial systems such as naval compartment layouts and team processes ….” - more details in part of bid document here
“The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for Strip, Camouflage, Fabric, Burlap Cloth to be supplied in various colours ….” - some specs from the bid documents here
Wanted:  someone to provide “labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the Design Build Renovation for Building 132 to Convert from a Fire Hall to a Military Police Facility, 14 Wing Greenwood, Nova Scotia“ for around $786,000.
“The Department of National Defence (DND), Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Borden, Borden, Ontario has a requirement for a contractor to provide all labour and materials for testing of the potable and non-potable water, recreational swimming pool water and hot tub water located in various buildings at CFB Borden ….”
Wanted:  Bread/rolls and fruit/veg for 17 Wing Winnipeg.


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Dec 2012)

Wanted:  someone to “supply …. barrelled fuel for the Department of National DEFENCE, Joint Task Force North (JTFN), Yellowknife, NT for Op NUNALIVUT 13″
Wanted:  someone to provide logistical support the Canadian Forces School of Survival and Aeromedical Training (CFSSAT) reintroducing “the Arctic Aircrew Survival (AOS – AA) course in Resolute Bay …. 4 and 26 January 2013 ….”
“The Department of National Defence has a requirement for Miniature Unmanned Aircraft Systems (MUAS) and associated in-service support and spares.  The Purpose of this LOI is for industry to review and provide feedback on a draft Request For Proposal (RFP) documents for the Minature Unmanned Aircraft Systems ….” - a bit more detail in part of the bid package here.
“Public Works and Government Services Canada on behalf of the Department of National Defence, Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC), has a requirement for the supply of a Handheld Controller for Unmanned Vehicles ….”
Wanted:  training courses for “Home Made Explosive(s) and Improvised Explosive(s)” (more info from bid package here), primary care paramedics (more info from bid package here) and “Maritime Terminal Operations Controllers” (more info – including course training plan – from bid package here)
“…. The Department of National Defence, Canadian Forces Health Services training Centre (CFHSTC) located in Canadian Forces Base (CFB) Borden, Borden, Ontario …. has a requirement to contract the services of a qualified educator to teach on the subjects of Occupational Health Legislation, occupational health equipment, occupational health inspections and occupational health surveys to the students attending the (Preventative Medicine Technician) Qualification Level (QL) 6A ….”
Wanted:  someone to develop and teach a “Director – DEFENCE Ethics Programme “Applied Ethics and Decision Making Tools” “
“…. Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC), on behalf of Department of National Defence (DND), the Client, has a requirement for the supply and delivery of 150 Panasonic Toghbook CFS10 Notebooks ….”
“The Department of National Defence (DND) Canadian Forces School of Communications and Electronics (CFSCE) based out of Kingston, Ontario, Canada has a requirement for the supply, delivery, installation and initial training for Instructors of eight ( 8 ) Simulator Radar Training Systems (SRTS).  The SRTS will be used by CFSCE Instructors to train Aerospace Telecommunications and Information Systems (ATIS) Technicians across the Royal Canadian Air Force ….”
“The Department of National Defence (DND) would like to procure teathered, deep-releasable Life Rafts for Victoria Class Submarines (VCS) and is seeking industry information to support the Crown’s decision making process to reach the implementation stage for the acquisition of the requirements ….”- more from part of the Statement of Work here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Dec 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> .... Wanted:  training courses for “Home Made Explosive(s) and Improvised Explosive(s)” (more info from bid package here) ....


A new Statement of Work has been issued - see attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Dec 2012)

Wanted:  ~60,000 tubes of cam face paint - more details here.
Wanted:  Almost 3,000 pairs of “interim mukluks” – a few technical details/specs here
Wanted:  another rappel tower, this one at Debert Rifle Range, Debert, Nova Scotia for around $154K
“…. Defence Research Development Canada Atlantic (DRDC – Atlantic) has a requirement for ruggedized computers and servers (CPU’s) for sea-going systems for acoustic processing research and display. The CPU’s will form a processing and display cluster of computers and must be sized to fit into the expected spaces aboard ship ….”


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Dec 2012)

Wanted:  

A system to help those looking for things that can go boom  _“The objective of this solicitation is to purchase an Explosive Ordnance Disposal (EOD) Search and Removal Equipment Suite (SRES) to be used by the Canadian Forces (CF). CF EOD operators are required to clear unexploded ordnance (UXO) and improvised explosive devices (IEDs). UXO, and in particular IEDs, come in all sizes, shapes and forms, with various kinds of explosives or toxic fillings and with increasingly sophisticated means of initiation. The intended use of the SRES is to provide the EOD operator with a balanced suite of equipment to be used in a systematic manner for the efficient conduct of both direct and indirect search, identification, render safe and removal procedures required in UXO and IED clearance operations ….”_- a few more details from part of the Statement of Work here.
Someone to train Foreign Affairs staffers to protect themselves in hot spots  _“Foreign Affairs and International Trade Canada (DFAIT) requires the professional services of a contractor for 8 hours of classroom training within the two-day Personal Security Seminar for Government of Canada employees and their dependents. The supplier will be responsible for the design, customization, preparation and delivery of up to fifteen bilingual classroom sessions per year of the contract.  The Personal Security Seminar is offered to Government of Canada employees and their dependents before departure to postings in certain higher risk countries ….”_
8 x Zodiac Hurricaine inflatable boats for Edmonton & Montreal
Ice time for 17 Wing Winnipeg – more details (who’s scheduled to play what hockey) here


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Dec 2012)

_“The Department of National Defence has a requirement for the acquisition and in-service support of a Sniper Observation & Targeting System ….”_ - according to the bid documents (via Google Docs), there’s an “Industry Day” on this project scheduled for Gatineau, QC, Canada on 17 Jan 13.
_“…. The object of the contract is to provide NATO-Wide Secure Voice Services – Voice over Secure IP (SVoS/VoSIP) compliant with the NGCS Target Architecture and the NATO Secure Voice Strategy …. Potential Bidders: Must be from a participating NATO country. It is planned to place a single contract for the entire scope of the work. No partial bidding will be allowed. The successful bid, pursuant to the IFB following this NOI, will be the lowest price technically compliant in accordance with the evaluation criteria.  Delivery Date: The IFB is planned to be issued in February 2013, with a Bid Closing Date in April 2013 and contract award in third quarter of 2013.  Estimated Value: 2.4 Million EUROS ….”_
16 x Zodiac carrying bags for Halifax & Victoria


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Dec 2012)

_".... The Department of National Defence (DND), Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) Suffield in Ralston, Alberta has a requirement for the supply and delivery of three (3) Fourier transform infrared (FTIR) systems to support national efforts in Chemical Biological Radiological Nuclear and Explosive (CBRNE) defense ...."_
Wanted:  hardware to help test stuff to stay connected to an international search and rescue satellite system
Wanted:  Canadian companies interested in bidding to set up hardware in Siciliy that can be used to set up helipads in remote places - value of the work:  ~750K Euro/$986K Canadian Dollars


----------

